# Blocking a specific show



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Is there a way on any of the receivers to block a specific show? I want to keep the channel as a whole, and simply using ratings will block too much other stuff as well.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

ProfLonghair said:


> Is there a way on any of the receivers to block a specific show? I want to keep the channel as a whole, and simply using ratings will block too much other stuff as well.


Nope. Which show by the way?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You would have to turn on Parental Controls as a whole and tell it which rating to block. You can always disable Parental Controls temporarily for those times that the grown-ups are watching so that you don't keep getting the Blocked Show messages.

- Merg


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

ProfLonghair said:


> Is there a way on any of the receivers to block a specific show? I want to keep the channel as a whole, and simply using ratings will block too much other stuff as well.


I don't know of any system where this is possible, but this would make a nice feature.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Nope. Which show by the way?


I can't believe I'm putting this out there;

I'm trying to block Max & Ruby on Nick Jr, which also shows Dora and others. When my daughter watches that show, she decides she want to be like Max and use monosylabic words and grunts instead of normal speech. I don't want to block Nick Jr, and blocking G rated programming obviously won't work either.

By luck, the last thing it records during the day is on Nick Jr, so when she turns it on in the evenings, that's the channel it is on, with M&R playing. We're cutting down on TV tmie, especially when it's nice out, but still, I want to block that show.

I'm sure this would be useful in other situations as well. Cartoon Network, for example, shows Family Guy, but also has kids level programming, and I'm not sure how the ratings are set on any of those.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You could set up two recurring manual recordings for different channels sometime before Max & Ruby come on. Set the recordings for 1 minute and keep at most 1. That way, they won't really affect your storage space and the TV will not be on Nick Jr. when your daughter turns it on in the afternoon.

BTW, we stopped letting our boys watch that show for the same reason. 

- Merg


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

ProfLonghair said:


> I can't believe I'm putting this out there;
> 
> I'm trying to block Max & Ruby on Nick Jr, which also shows Dora and others. When my daughter watches that show, she decides she want to be like Max and use monosylabic words and grunts instead of normal speech. I don't want to block Nick Jr, and blocking G rated programming obviously won't work either.
> 
> ...


I have young children and feel your pain.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

ProfLonghair said:


> I can't believe I'm putting this out there;
> 
> I'm trying to block Max & Ruby on Nick Jr, which also shows Dora and others. When my daughter watches that show, she decides she want to be like Max and use monosylabic words and grunts instead of normal speech. I don't want to block Nick Jr, and blocking G rated programming obviously won't work either.


I was so glad when my kids outgrew Max and Ruby. I really disliked that show. I thought it was stupid. I always wanted Max to say more than one word. Cupcake! Argghh.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't stand Max and Ruby, but its because the Ruby character is such a know it all lil brat...


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

ProfLonghair said:


> I can't believe I'm putting this out there;
> 
> I'm trying to block Max & Ruby on Nick Jr, which also shows Dora and others. When my daughter watches that show, she decides she want to be like Max and use monosylabic words and grunts instead of normal speech. I don't want to block Nick Jr, and blocking G rated programming obviously won't work either.
> 
> ...


We're with ya bro.
I'd bet most of us have been there or are now.
But thanks for the laugh, and I for one applaud your parenting.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

I've never played with the viewing hours setting under parental controls. Could they be set so that live viewing is prohibited during the time that the show is on? I know that's a little drastic. Does the viewing hours setting affect viewing recordings as well?


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> I can't believe I'm putting this out there;
> 
> I'm trying to block Max & Ruby on Nick Jr, which also shows Dora and others. When my daughter watches that show, she decides she want to be like Max and use monosylabic words and grunts instead of normal speech. I don't want to block Nick Jr, and blocking G rated programming obviously won't work either.
> 
> ...





Hoosier205 said:


> I have young children and feel your pain.





SteveHas said:


> We're with ya bro.
> I'd bet most of us have been there or are now.
> But thanks for the laugh, and I for one applaud your parenting.


I feel much better now after reading all of your posts.

I have a 3 year old who only watches Scooby Doo and Cars.

Lately, I have started him on Star Wars: The Clone Wars and now he is interested in Fangface and some of the other Scooby clones on Boomerang. That is the only channel he watches. He has his own HDDVR with hours and hours of Scooby, Star Wars, etc. At least I get to watch those instead of some of these other shows!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I just DVR everything. My kids don't even know there's such a thing as live TV. They (or I) turn on the TV and immediately hit list. Then they choose from a wide variety of kids programs.


----------



## netraa (Mar 28, 2007)

The Merg said:


> You could set up two recurring manual recordings for different channels sometime before Max & Ruby come on. Set the recordings for 1 minute and keep at most 1. That way, they won't really affect your storage space and the TV will not be on Nick Jr. when your daughter turns it on in the afternoon.
> 
> BTW, we stopped letting our boys watch that show for the same reason.
> 
> - Merg


Or, if your kids get smart enough to change the channel back to it, you can set 2 recordings to run when M&R comes on and set them to record 2 of the other disney/cartoon/nic channels so that they have something to watch while being locked out of live tv.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

DogLover said:


> I've never played with the viewing hours setting under parental controls. Could they be set so that live viewing is prohibited during the time that the show is on? I know that's a little drastic. Does the viewing hours setting affect viewing recordings as well?


I'm not sure on that. My solution to that was to put the TV on a lamp timer, so it would only have power during certain times. The downside was, my daughter figured out how to turn the dial and change the times, and I didn't have an outlet that was easy enuogh to cover the timer.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad to see I'm not the only one with problems concerning shows that are "geared" at children.

I have blocked Cartoon Network on the SD box in my son's room and we forbid him to watch shows like "Sponge Bob" and others that teach him what we consider bad habits. My son has Asperger's Disorder and is somewhat easily influenced by what he sees on television. Sometimes it's hard for him to distinguish between fantasy and reality. 

We limit his watching with limits we set in the receiver itself. Through the school week, it's one hour at night and on weekends, it's no more than 2 hours.

Lately he's been watching the Science and History channels a lot. That may be a good thing!


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

ProfLonghair said:


> I can't believe I'm putting this out there;
> 
> I'm trying to block Max & Ruby on Nick Jr, which also shows Dora and others. When my daughter watches that show, she decides she want to be like Max and use monosylabic words and grunts instead of normal speech. I don't want to block Nick Jr, and blocking G rated programming obviously won't work either.
> 
> ...


Came up with a workaround. Set up the shows on Nick that are okay for them to watch and record them, then delete the channel from favorites. The programs should still record, but they won't know the channel is there. You could try it. I got sick of trying to do a work around so I just blocked the channel. We even block DisneyXD for now as well as its geared toward the pre-teen.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

With the press release about Common Sense Media features coming to DirecTV, I was curious as to the ratings for this show. It's interesting that they say they set positive role models. From the comments here, and ones on Common Sense Media from parents, there definitely seems to be a lot of disagreement.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> With the press release about Common Sense Media features coming to DirecTV, I was curious as to the ratings for this show. It's interesting that they say they set positive role models. From the comments here, and ones on Common Sense Media from parents, there definitely seems to be a lot of disagreement.


You go that right. Much of it depends on how "open minded" the people doing the ratings are. In most cases, I find the ratings to be a bit loose.


----------

